# I feel so alone on here



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

I may have signed up for this forum today and yes I accept the fact that I'm new on here you don't know about me I don't know about you guys either but just because I'm a new member of here doesn't mean that I can't have friends. I know maybe some of you have known each other for a long time and you guys have been a friend of each other for so long but I'd like to meet you guys and have a conversation with you if you give me that opportunity to know you. I was just so happy that I found here, a place where I can be myself. As this is a social anxiety forum I though it would have been nice if I ever got chance to talk to people who have been suffering from the same problem. But seems like no one wanna talk to me. Everyone is just keep ignoring my posts & messages. I feel alone myself almost twenty four - seven but I think I feel more alone right now.
I'm sorry if I bothered you guys. That was never my purpose. 
But idk if there's anyone who wants to talk to me I'll always be here.
by the way if any of you had a difficulty in understanding what Ive said sorry about that. English isn't my native language.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Eisenberg014 welcome!


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello, we could talk if you want  I hope it wouldn't be awkward.


----------



## SkaredyKat777 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

LittleMerlin said:


> Hello, we could talk if you want  I hope it wouldn't be awkward.


Hi! Oh no, lol why would it be awkward? It wouldn't be. At least that's what I think.


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

apx24 said:


> Hey Eisenberg014 welcome!


Hey thank you  By the way I've just realized that my username sounds a bit weird when it's said ''loud'' (I guess) Haha


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

SkaredyKat777 said:


> Hi


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

As a SAS gold account user, I would be more than happy to participate in conversation with you.


----------



## LeoKezer (Jul 14, 2014)

Just keep posting, someone has to answer eventually haha. Welcome to the forum. (I'm new as well)


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

FortuneAndFame said:


> As a SAS gold account user, I would be more than happy to participate in conversation with you.


Wow, that's very kind of you. Thank you.


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

LeoKezer said:


> Just keep posting, someone has to answer eventually haha. Welcome to the forum. (I'm new as well)


''someone has to answer eventually'' like there's no any other way, right? exactly lol Thank you. Welcome you too.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't take it personally, Eisenberg: most of the people on here are here because they have difficulty talking to others. 

I try to respond to threads that don't get much attention, but I'm only one person. Sorry if I missed one of yours.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ruby1234 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Eisenberg,

I am new here too and I understand you. Feel free to talk to me anytime you want 

Ruby


----------



## Dodou (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi there! Two days ago I posted my first hi here, expecting people to be more friendly and understandable because we all share some similarity to some extent. But I found nobody responded to me. It put me down for a while. It does not seem to conform with the fact that people here chat with each other so naturally. But I got over it now. People here have SA, therefore it will take them a while to be familiar with someone, not some newbies, if I guessed right. Anyway, I'm happy to talk to you if you want to talk about problems you have in life because of SA. English is also not my native language. Cheer up!


----------



## ruby1234 (Jul 11, 2014)

Eisenberg014 said:


> I know maybe some of you have known each other for a long time and you guys have been a friend of each other for so long but I'd like to meet you guys and have a conversation with you if you give me that opportunity to know you.


I hear you. I always feel anxious starting/continuing a conversation with a group of people who are already acquainted with each other. I just feel like an outsider. Well you know... this could pretty much be an artifact of our own nervousness. I'm saying that because I've seen other people(probably without/controlled anxiety) go merge into new groups easily.

And hey I'm not a native English speaker either. I sort of have that insecurity too  For the record your language sounds fine.


----------



## ApathyIsPower (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, it looks like you've become popular now. lol I just signed up as well and have never discussed my SAD with anyone, I"m a little late to the party.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome. Feel free to message me as well.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just gotta pm active folks on here and the conversation usuallly (though not always cus some avoid pm) flows from there. Its help if you put your age n location on ur profile so ppl can get an idea of who you are :]


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

ruby1234 said:


> I hear you. I always feel anxious starting/continuing a conversation with a group of people who are already acquainted with each other. I just feel like an outsider. Well you know... this could pretty much be an artifact of our own nervousness. I'm saying that because I've seen other people(probably without/controlled anxiety) go merge into new groups easily.
> 
> And hey I'm not a native English speaker either. I sort of have that insecurity too  For the record your language sounds fine.


I know that feeling. ''When you try to find friends whom you're expecting that you can get along with them well.. but you can't find anyone as everyone has already their own best friends and cliques... and you just end up being on your own.''

Thanks for the reply back  )


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Eisenberg014 said:


> ...I know maybe some of you have known each other for a long time and you guys have been a friend of each other for so long...


Most of us here aren't as social or in-touch with each other as appearances may suggest.

The last PM I got from someone was back in May.

7 1/2 years and 13,000 posts later, I still sometimes feel like I'm shouting into the void when posting here.


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dodou said:


> Hi there! Two days ago I posted my first hi here, expecting people to be more friendly and understandable because we all share some similarity to some extent. But I found nobody responded to me. It put me down for a while. It does not seem to conform with the fact that people here chat with each other so naturally. But I got over it now. People here have SA, therefore it will take them a while to be familiar with someone, not some newbies, if I guessed right. Anyway, I'm happy to talk to you if you want to talk about problems you have in life because of SA. English is also not my native language. Cheer up!


Hey! I wasn't here 2 days ago I signed up yesterday but if I was here probably I'd reply your post back you don't need to feel down I'm sure you can find someone to talk one way or another just keep posting
Likewise. I'm always up for a chat if you need to talk.


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

truant said:


> Don't take it personally, Eisenberg: most of the people on here are here because they have difficulty talking to others.
> 
> I try to respond to threads that don't get much attention, but I'm only one person. Sorry if I missed one of yours.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Yeah but that shouldn't prevent people saying simple ''hi'' to other people who are a new member of here. because this website is called ''support forum'' I think everyone should be more friendly.

By the way thank you


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

ApathyIsPower said:


> Well, it looks like you've become popular now. lol I just signed up as well and have never discussed my SAD with anyone, I"m a little late to the party.


Wait so someone has just used my name and the word ''popular'' in the same sentence It's not something that I get used to encounter a lot. 
You're not definetly late for anything.


----------



## Whatswrong (Dec 21, 2011)

I would talk but not too fond of jews


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> Most of us here aren't as social or in-touch with each other as appearances may suggest.
> 
> The last PM I got from someone was back in May.
> 
> 7 1/2 years and 13,000 posts later, I still sometimes feel like I'm shouting into the void when posting here.


Wow that's long. I thought a group of people gathered to talk about their SA problems in their life and help each other. I never thought that I'd hear things like this. Appearently most of members aren't satisfied with here as they hardly get noticed.


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

Chatise19 said:


> Just gotta pm active folks on here and the conversation usuallly (though not always cus some avoid pm) flows from there. Its help if you put your age n location on ur profile so ppl can get an idea of who you are :]


I am who I am haha. I just don't like sharing personal stuff that are relate to where i live.. etc. as online. Maybe via private msg Idk


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

Whatswrong said:


> I would talk but not too fond of jews


I'm not jew but I'd prefer not to discriminate between people due to the fact that which religion they have


----------



## h4x0r (Jan 4, 2011)

:wels
You can go to the chat too if you want to talk


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

ByStorm said:


> Welcome. Feel free to message me as well.


Thank you


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

h4x0r said:


> :wels
> You can go to the chat too if you want to talk


I'm not allowed to enter there for some reason I don't know why


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Eisenberg014 said:


> Wow that's long. I thought a group of people gathered to talk about their SA problems in their life and help each other. I never thought that I'd hear things like this. Appearently most of members aren't satisfied with here as they hardly get noticed.


It's not too big a deal, personally -- I'm not here for 'help', and my anxiety and depression issues make me pretty resistant to personal contact.

Sometimes, I'm not even sure why I bother coming here. I suppose it's to just 'be around' other people who are dealing with the same issues and being able to relate... And for some semblance of contact with other human beings (something greatly lacking in my life), however weak that contact may be?

If you really want to get in touch with people here, then keep at it... You're very new, and people may be a bit uneasy with people they're unfamiliar with... It's a big forum that covers topics of all kinds (not just mental health) - involve yourself in it.


----------



## h4x0r (Jan 4, 2011)

< double post :blush sorry >


----------



## h4x0r (Jan 4, 2011)

Eisenberg014 said:


> I'm not allowed to enter there for some reason I don't know why


Did you get banned before?


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> It's not too big a deal, personally -- I'm not here for 'help', and my anxiety and depression issues make me pretty resistant to personal contact.
> 
> Sometimes, I'm not even sure why I bother coming here. I suppose it's to just 'be around' other people who are dealing with the same issues and being able to relate... And for some semblance of contact with other human beings (something greatly lacking in my life), however weak that contact may be?
> 
> If you really want to get in touch with people here, then keep at it... You're very new, and people may be a bit uneasy with people they're unfamiliar with... It's a big forum that covers topics of all kinds (not just mental health) - involve yourself in it.


Likewise. I generally don't being myself as I love solitude but I'd like to talk and keep in-touch with people who have similar problems like me. Because we all are suffering from the same thing the chances of understanding each other are higher
I think you've been here for a long time. Thanks for all the advices I'll try to keep them in my mind


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

h4x0r said:


> Did you get banned before?


I didn't


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Eisenberg014 said:


> h4x0r said:
> 
> 
> > :wels
> ...


I can't find a topic about it (not that I looked hard or anything), but there's some combination of _minimum posts + time since registration_ before you can access the chat here (they've had problems with spammers and such).


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> I can't find a topic about it (not that I looked hard or anything), but there's some combination of _minimum posts + time since registration_ before you can access the chat here (they've had problems with spammers and such).


I guess so. Btw mind if I ask something? How should I do when I see this ''You may only post 3 messages every 30 minutes.''? Do I have to wait till time limit's off?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Eisenberg014 said:


> I guess so. Btw mind if I ask something? How should I do when I see this ''You may only post 3 messages every 30 minutes.''? Do I have to wait till time limit's off?


Posting limits will go away after you've made something like 50 or 75 posts total. (Although, _everyone_ is limited to 50 posts per 24 hours.)


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I’ve been on this forum for a year and a half now, still not any easier. Ha, I actually try to avoid SAS because it always makes me feel worse about myself. Everyone seems more…developed as a human being compared to me and I feel like I just can’t relate to anyone, online or ofline  Yet something keeps dragging me back here.


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

bluecrime said:


> I've been on this forum for a year and a half now, still not any easier. Ha, I actually try to avoid SAS because it always makes me feel worse about myself. Everyone seems more&#8230;developed as a human being compared to me and I feel like I just can't relate to anyone, online or ofline  Yet something keeps dragging me back here.


This site, SAS usually makes you feel worse? Is there any particular reason that cause that thing? I usually think that everyone's better & happier or more developed compared to myself. You're not alone


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I feel that way a lot, too, and I've been on here for almost 9 yrs.


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> This place does get pretty depressing after awhile, also avoid the virginity/dating section. Its full of horny desperate males.


Seems like you're not involved in that category.


----------



## Eisenberg014 (Jul 14, 2014)

tea111red said:


> I feel that way a lot, too, and I've been on here for almost 9 yrs.


I know right! I signed up this forum hoping people to help me but no one actually cares.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I know that feeling, I still feel alone on here as well, though I hardly come on here anymore.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not here to make friends, just to make conversation, and if I get to know someone on a personal level then so be it. Overall, I feel alone here as well, but that's no more unusual than my offline life so it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## saintkiwi (Jun 24, 2014)

My only suggestion is reaching out rather than waiting for someone to approach you. You'll still end up in the same place a lot and yeah, it's tough. Maybe you'll have one success though. Good luck to you all :squeeze


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Bunch of horny males, indeed. I'm here to amuse myself


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

Feel free to message me, I'm always up for a chat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ApathyIsPower said:


> Well, it looks like you've become popular now. lol I just signed up as well and have never discussed my SAD with anyone, I"m a little late to the party.


It's never too late, man. NEVER too late.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome. I'm sorry you felt alone on here, but as you see, there are plenty of nice people willing to have conversations. Feel free to talk or message me whenever.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Me too, it's like nobody here cares about what I have to say. It makes me really sad.Not even close friends give a fk about me


----------



## abra cadaver (Jul 17, 2014)

OP, I've more or less felt the same way back when I was here a few years ago and yeah. idk. I feel like I kind of don't fit in anywhere.


----------

